# Front Mounting Bar for the Teryx



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Well, Got it done. Disappointed in myself for a mistake but, nothing I can do now really. When I mocked it all up, I had the bar sitting flat & level. The top was flat, and when you looked from the front, you saw the flat face. I tacked it in place on 3 sides thinking, yeah that will hold. Obviously it didn't as you can see from the finished pics, it rotated on me a little bit at some point. So you see more of the edge from the front now. I don't think this will really affect mounting anything in the future (lights) but, just kinda erks me as I'm sure other fab people will understand.... I must say, having my mirror in the middle in front of me, is SO much better!! Only thing left to do is find some little rubber or plastic plugs to put in the hole on the outside of the tab just to clean the look up more. And now... on w/ the Pics!

Mock up. You can see the clamps weren't quite big enough, but some persuasion w/ my rubber mallet made them close on up. Still have a tiny gap at the end but, nothing major.



















Paint:




























FINISHED!



















I used Stainless Bolts. I wanted to use black hex cap for looks but, they cost twice as much as the stainless so... black spray paint will make these blend in if I need them too.




























Well, that's it. Next, a rear bumper. *


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good to me.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

thats pretty good P. like the lil horn ya got there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol thanks. It's kinda an inside joke. I'm gonna move it up to the bar too.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice...


----------

